# Route 157 Archery World



## tprody (Feb 28, 2010)

We will be opening for the season on Wed Jan 3rd. Hours are Wed-Fri 5pm-8pm Sat-Sun 8am-5pm. Family nights on Friday evening. Bring those bows out and we can get them started. Kids league starts Sat Jan 20th. Jan 6th & 13 will be practice rounds. Come out and beat the cold. Great way to get an early start and the 3-d season. Phone 814 354 7363 105 Sporer Rd Venus,Pa


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Interesting to read - there is a shop on the West coast named Archery World with shops in Vancouver Washington and just across the stateline in Oregon.


----------



## tprody (Feb 28, 2010)

Correction on the hours 6-9 pm Wed-Fri. 9-5 pm sat 9-4pm Sun.


----------



## victor001 (Jan 31, 2011)

I wish you great success .


----------

